# Thoracic x-ray views



## Kimberley (Jun 10, 2011)

RADIOGRAPHS OF THE THORACIC SPINE: MAY 25, 2011

CLINICAL INDICATION: Sports related to the lower thoracic pain

COMPARISON: None.

FINDINGS:AP and lateral views are obtained.Total 3 views obtained.The paraspinal soft tissue planes are within limits of normal.No loss of thoracic vertebral body height.No malalignment.There is mild rightward curvature of the thoracolumbar spine which maybe positional.

IMPRESSION:No acute compression deformity or malalignment.

Question if this x-ray should be billed as 72070 or 72072?  


Is this true?   A three view study of the thoracic spine involves AP, and two laterals; a lateral of the lower thoracic and a swimmers view to visualize the upper thoracic laterally


----------



## Kimberley (Jun 13, 2011)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------

